# elevata massa volumica



## margabci

Bonjour!!

J'ai une traduction a faire d'un texte italien en français. Il s'agit de traitement de bois.

Quant on dit (en parlant des avantages):

*"Elevata massa volumica" *

Est ce que la traduction correcte pourrait etre *Volume de masse elevé* ou *Haute densité*

Merci beaucoup


----------



## richardlenoir

Bonsoir, 

est ce que ça n'est pas plutôt "masse volumique élevée" ?


----------



## Kano383

Masse volumique élevée est la traduction littérale. Mais c'est lourd...

Haute densité veut dire la même chose, en plus simple. Plus élégant, il me semble.


----------



## richardlenoir

Ah j'avoue mon ignorance sur le choix du terme technique approprié !


----------



## matoupaschat

Kano383 said:


> Masse volumique élevée est la traduction littérale. Mais c'est lourd...
> 
> Haute densité veut dire la même chose, en plus simple. Plus élégant, il me semble.


Masse volumique élevée est pourtant la traduction scientifique exacte, elle s'exprime en unités de masse par unité de volume. La densité en revanche n'a pas de dimension, elle est le rapport de la masse volumique du corps en question à celle de l'eau.


----------



## margabci

merci beaucoup pour votre aide!!


----------

